# Police Officer Justin Sollohub



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Justin Sollohub Anniston Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Thursday, August 25, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 27
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: 174

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 24, 2011
Weapon Used: Handgun
Suspect Info: In custody

Police Officer Justin Sollohub succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day while involved in a foot pursuit.

Officer Sollohub was on patrol at about 11:00 am when he stopped his vehicle to make contact with a pedestrian near the intersection of 19th Street and Moore Avenue. As Officer Sollohub exited his patrol car the man fled on foot.

As Officer Sollohub chased the man around the side of a house he was shot once in the head. A responding officer located him and immediately began tending to his wound. He was transported to a local hospital before being flown to Birmingham. He remained on life support until his organs could be donated.

The man who shot Officer Sollohub was arrested later in the day after a massive manhunt. He faces capital murder charges in connection with Officer Sollohub's murder.

Officer Sollohub had served with the Anniston Police Department for two years. He is survived by his parents.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Anniston Police Department
1200 Gurnee Avenue
Anniston, AL 36201

Phone: (256) 238-1800


----------



## jcrod2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Taken too soon*

RIP my brother
You served with pride, and died with honor. May God be with you.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP office sollohub


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Sollobub. May you live on through your donor recipients.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

ShmitDiesel said:


> RIP Officer Sollobub. May you live on through your donor recipients.


Well said. RIP Sir!


----------

